# Shuttle on the Upper C



## B.A.R.B. (May 30, 2018)

I am looking for a shuttle from Pumphouse to Horse Creek on the Upper Colorado. Rancho only will t ake me to Catamont and Confluence Casters will only take me to Pinball. Any other choices?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Did you talk to Jack at Confluence? He has run that shuttle for me many times and is very amenable and flexible. 

Just curious if he has changed his model this year, I used him last week but not below Pinball.


----------

